# Hard Drive Backup



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

I would like to backup 3 hard drives to a 12TB hard drive. I cannot copy and paste because of some file and folder permissions. Can someone recommend software to easily backup my hard drives to another hard drive?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Macrium Reflect is my go-to imaging software. 
The free version will create Full & Differential while the paid version will also create incremental, has Image Guardian which protects the backup from Ransomware, file & folder backup, redeploy to new hardware & more.
https://www.macrium.com/product-comparison


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Since you have this under the Windows Server section, I assume this is for a business. If so, you have to bite the bullet and get Enterprise level backup software. These software suites will allow you to backup a running server without the need to power it down. The software will be able to get around file locking issues due to running programs or services. The software will also have dedup and compression algorithms which will help reduce the size of the backups you're generating.

Some solutions to consider are Commvault, Netbackup, Avamar, and Tivoli.


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

Personally, I use and recommend Handy Backup, which has a good set of features including scheduling, data encryption, ZIP packing on-the-fly, cloud and FTP remote connections etc. It also has more expensive but much more powerful solutions available, with features like drive image and virtual machine backup, saving databases and many other things, but the control options are the same for all editions.


----------

